# Riding with ADD?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I just thought that was aging !.. I forget things, it is frustrating. I used to ride in sunglasses in the summer on bright days. Just remember zipper on the outside leg. I lose gloves all the time! I can take off gloves run in the house for water or a potty break, and have to hunt for my gloves. Any sport can be dangerous. Just take a little extra time and dont rush.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Does your doctor ride horse?

If not, I think most of doctors don't really realize what is involved with horse riding, and when anything *could* be dangerous, they tell you not to do it. 

For example: I got a concussion about 6 years ago when my 3-yr-old I was training, tripped and rolled over the top of me (best we can piece together, since I was knocked unconsious). The doctor gave me a 15 minute lecture about if I was a football player who had a concussion ... yada yada yada ...... He would tell me I can't play football for 6 weeks. So therefore since I have a concussion, I can't ride a horse for 6 weeks. :???: Whatever. My mom was in the room with me and she thought his shpeel was ridiculous too. I gave myself a few days off to relax, and then went back to it. 

Yes, it is important to pay attention around horses. They do have minds of their own and they are large animals. You've at least got a big childhood background of riding horses, so you aren't a total newbie. 

I would think you'd be totally fine. If you can keep a job with your ADD, then there's no reason why you can't ride a horse with your ADD.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hm.
I don't have ADD and I've done some of that  

There's no issue riding with sunglasses - I do often.

If you're concerned about things like leaving stuff behind or getting things on right, make checklists for yourself. Make a list to look over before you leave for your lesson (have your helmet? Check. Chaps on and on right legs? Check. Etc) make one for before leaving the barn (keys? Check. Gloves? Check. Etc).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sometimes doing things that almost force a person with ADD to focus and concentrate can be beneficial so I'm not sure that giving up riding is the best thing to do - there are plenty of things you could do just around the house that could be more dangerous
You are probably the only one that can decide if you feel safe on the horse or not - but forgetting to put things on the right way around or forgetting stuff is something we all do in our busy cluttered lives


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I've since invested in better chaps where the zipper is on the back so there is no way that I can put them on the wrong way.

I thought about putting together a checklist...I might do that and hopefully I won't forget to bring it with me 

I failed to mention I've had a couple of near collisions with other horses in the arena too  How do you focus on the instructor, your horse and what other people are doing all at the same time?!? 

Is there such a thing as defensive riding course?


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree. I do stupid stuff all the time, and just strike it up to life... tried to feed the gloves to the horses last night... have put my horse's bridle on backwards.. then got annoyed with her when she was tossing her head up and down, to try to tell me it all felt weird (that was the only way I noticed lol)... poor tolerant mare that she is.
Collisions- they happen when we *ALL* don't pay attention. It is all life. I think horses are still a great outlet to do, no matter your situation. 
Lists are great!


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

DancingArabian and jaydee hit on two VERY good points!! I have ADD, making lists is crucial to me. I could rattle off everything that I put on a list verbally but for whatever reason if I don't put it in writing, it doesn't happen :/ And I also believe that having something enjoyable to concentrate on helps me relax and do better. I ride alone, so as for collisions, I have no advice. ADD as an adult is very frustrating. I often feel like I should be able to "just get it together"and I'm sure others think I should be able to also. But this is my "together", and I accept it and do as much as I can to set myself up for success.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Pfft. People without ADD collide pretty often. It happens. How to avoid it will vary. I try to keep people in my peripheral vision because you can't trust them to be paying attention enough not to crash into you.

My advice is to get a gym bag and keep all your horse stuff in it at home (gloves, helmet, boots, chaos, extra socks, maybe a spare shirt and your crop if you use one). Make a checklist for that and keep it all together. Make a habit of putting it all back in the bag when you're done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

make a list and check it twice...seriously. I know lots of people with various issues( dyslexia, fetal alchohol syndrom, severe anxiety, anger control issues, ADD) that ride, and riding helps them conquer some of their issues. You cant improve if you have no reason to.

I'm so leary of the lables doctors slap on people now. Every one has something legitimately wrong with them, and many use their diagnoses as an excuse(not saying that is the case with you OP, just a general statement). In a weird way I'm glad I wasnt diagnosed with dyslexia until high school. I was just a kid that had a hard time with a few things, and had to put in extra work to keep up.

OP, I would write that list, and work hard to focus as much as you can. I have a sibling with ADD and she gets significantly worse if she eats the wrong things(highly processed foods, especially starches, sugars and food coloring), so maybe that can help.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been packing my bag the day before my ride; that way I can make sure I have everything. But when I get to the barn I get so flustered trying to get the horse and myself ready that I forget stuff. 

....gather gadgets, determine which tack area to use, get horse, groom horse, check clock, use fly spray, put on saddle pad, then squishy thing, then saddle, make sure nothing has shifted, then girth, then attach headphones, radio, then helmet, then get bridle, bridle horse, make sure I have neck stretcher but don't attach it yet, check clock, tighten girth one last time before leaving barn, make sure I have gloves, check clock, go to arena, then tighten girth, then attach neckstretcher, then check stirrups, then reorganize cables from headset, mount horse, attach headphone to radio, put on gloves and relax because the hard stuff is done


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

My advice:
1) Ditch the headphones/radio. Put a "boom box" on the side of the arena. For me, headphones put the music in the forefront, not the background.
2) Arrive 15-20 minutes earlier. Rushing and checking the clock makes you flustered. Tack horse, take a few deep breaths and look everything over. Get yourself ready, do the same.
3) Do some stretches and deep breathing before one last check that everything is ready and mount up.
Oh yeah, put everything else out of your mind (hahaha, yeah, right) and live totally in the moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Is it a radio for music or is it the speaker setup so you can hear your trainer?

And yes....get there earlier!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

The radio and headset are for communicating with my instructor. Whatever happened to good old fashioned yelling ? 

I've been going earlier in the morning to allow myself extra time and to deal with unexpected challenges (can't find horse because owner moved it to a different pasture and didn't tell me, farrier is blocking the tack area, girth is missing, etc).

Would it be wrong to attach a clip board to my horse with my checklist?...lol


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I have mild ADD and ride, but mainly I'm responding to tell you about the riders at the therapy barn where I volunteer. We have _lots_ of riders with ADD/ADHD, and that's _why_ they're riding. I see their focus improving the more they ride.

I am not a doctor, but I cannot possibly wrap my mind around why yours would say you shouldn't ride other than that she/he just is totally clueless about horses and their relationship with people.

My suggestions would be to A) make yourself a checklist of things that are important for your safety (like the chaps, helmet, etc) and look over it before every ride. Physically check the items off right before you mount if you need to. And B) if you're comfortable enough, talk to your trainer and ask her to help you make sure you're focused before and during your lesson.

Honestly, I wouldn't think ADD should keep you from even riding alone, but I _definitely_ don't think it should keep you from taking lessons.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Whoops, I had opened this in a tab a while ago but now that it refreshed I see the rest of the thread and your mention of a checklist. As long as your horse isn't spooked by it, I'd say totally attach a clipboard!! Or get a small notebook you can keep tucked into the saddle or something.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input. I really appreciate it!


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

im add i ride all the time if you are takeing meds i would be a little more carefull and be carefull in general but i focus on my horses breathing to keep my mind from wondering i will count her breaths and listen to her body language


----------



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ive lived with ADHD all my life (im 23 now). I make simple checklists to remind myself i have a few at the barn lol. Whats the best about my horse is she has diagnosed ADHD too and its amazing to see when i am in dream world she takes the easy path and slows to a walk and just walks the outer edge of the arena lol. I often had a headset on also when i ride, mainly when trailing riding by myself. When something happens ive trained myself to tune out the music no matter how loud and focus on the task at hand. At work i have a headset but now its becoming useless cuz i often find myself not even hearing music cuz im workin so hard. lol. ADHD is a day to day battle and you have to learn to work with it not against it.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I also have some attention issues and I love being around horses and riding. Riding helps my focus.

The things that help me are very specifically set routines. I will not do things out of order, for fear I'm going to skip something.

Written lists are a must. Again it helps to keep from skipping a step or mixing something up.

Also, a roll of a bright colored duct tape is your friend. If you have a specific thing that you messed up on more than once, (mistakes happen) like checking a latch to make sure a door is closed. Put a little piece of duct tape on it or near it so when the bright color catches your eye, you remember to double check it.

Visual cues can be very helpful. Tuck your stirrup up and get in the habit of not lowering it unless the girth has been tightened, etc.

The longer you go, the more your routines will get set into muscle memory and things get easier. If something messes up a routine, that's where your checklist can save you.

Make sure your diet is healthy. Make sure you have enough sleep. And if you go long enough that you're feeling that pressure in your head where you want to stare into space and let your brain go for a moment, it is time to take a break, stretch, get down and lead the horse for a bit, or stop all together.

Do keep all your stuff in one bag or in a specific area and make putting things away part of that muscle memory routine.

Give yourself enough time so you're not stressed.

Don't feel bad about reminding people who mess with your system that the system is essential for you and guard that system. If it's not hurting them, they can deal, (especially with little pieces of duct tape on things. My duct tape has saved others from making dumb mistakes, so they tend to get quiet about it pretty quickly)

Finally and most importantly, forgive yourself for the little things, do your best, and have fun.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

I not have ADD (I'm too cheep to go to a doctor to find out if I'm not bleeding, broken or barfing) but I am possible the most hyper, air headed human on earth. Seriously, I annoy myself. And I ride all the time. Heck, my friends little brother who is ADHD and developmentally delayed rides regularly. I say screw the doctor and do what you love. And I have actually forgotten to even put my chaps on, not just zipped them up wrong. You're fine, don't worry. I have also completely forgotten my helmet until I was about to mount and had a sudden reality check, LOL. Tell The doctor you will quit riding when you quit breathing.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I tried out the check list yesterday and it worked. Didn't forget a thing! Thanks y'all.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Such an interesting thread!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I have ADD, but I try as much as possible to not use it as any sort of crutch, so I don't mention it a lot unless something like this is brought up.

I agree with the lists. I NEED lists all the time, regardless of horses involved. 

The only time I've actually had a problem while riding is zoning out and thinking about other things. This has never been a dangerous problem, but it leads to letting my horse doing exactly the opposite of what we've been working on (ie, working on paying attention to the rider..then the rider stops paying attention and the horse walks off in whatever direction it wants). Not ideal.


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

I have ADD, and am in my 40s. Not only do I ride horses, I also fly gliders, which is even *more* reliant on having focus and attention at the right times. I suspect the OP's doctor may have little "real-world" experience with ADD folk, because in my experience, the counterpoint to the stereotypical scatteredness of ADD is the hyperfocus that also regularly shows up. Hyperfocus - that burning sunlight-through-a-magnifying-glass type of over-the-top focus and attention, is another ADD quirk that doesn't tend to get much attention among non-ADD folk. But it's REALLY handy in situations like riding (or flying)... and for me, a bit of adrenaline is a sure-fire way to summon it! So I have no difficulty whatsoever keeping my attention on what I'm doing when I'm working with horses (or aircraft). 

The trickier part is dealing with the routine less-exciting stuff, and for that I too am a strong proponent of checklists, and constructing unbreakable routines for the important stuff.... things like "I always go feed my horse at Xpm, and I always put the scoop for the pellets in the same tub as the daily dewormer powder, in order to make sure I remember to add the dewormer to the pellets"... you know, that sort of routine. If you put a bit of thought into working out what things HAVE to be done when, then develop a routine that includes memory triggers to cue you on to the next stage, it's fairly straightforward to make sure that all the essentials get done, even with heavy-duty ADD.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Ehh, I think sometimes you have to take what doctors say with a grain of salt. My doctor recently told me to sell my horses and rent a trail horse occasionally because of my Crohns disease. No way, no how. I own two currently, and plan on adding a third at some point. 

My boyfriend has some serious ADD, but he's still in the barn with me every day, for a minumum of 2-3 hours each day. He rides, he cleans his mares stall, he feeds his mare, and he fixes things around the barn. He gets done what needs done. 

Of course, he will leave a stall open now and again, but thankfully someone is almost always around and his mare is good about that and never tries to escape lol. My pony on the other hand will take any excuse to leave ...she doesn't go far though:lol:

I would definitely agree with keeping a check list - I myself need to do this as I am just super scatter brained. I'm not really ADD, I just have TONS on my mind and get bored easy so need to constantly be doing something which then = forgetting everything else in my head.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

All good points. 

My doctor has had the pleasure of working in the brain injury unit of a hospital and has apparently cared for patients who were there due to horse riding accidents - so I can see why he would make such as statement. 

Will I listen to him? Heck no! To me the benefits of riding and working with horses by far outweigh the risks. His judgment is clouded by his own experiences, so I just nod and smile during his lectures and then go riding anyway


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

StormCloud summed up a large part of it.
ADD doesn't mean you can't focus. I means you can have a tougher time staying focused on something that isn't of gripping interest to you.

My oldest son was diagnosed with ADHD and they hosed up years of his education because of it and yet at the same time he also tested as gifted so he spent part of the day in classes that wasted his time and accomplished nothing and the other part of the day as one of the top students in the gifted & talented courses. I think they over diagnose it and misrepresent it. They tested me when he was diagnosed (apparently it's suppose to be something you can inheirit) and said I was ADD. Yet I've ridden for 45 years. Worked cattle, gone on rides of about 100 miles for long weekends camping along the way, riding 30 miles round trip to town was to see my girlfriend was not unusual and somehow I managed to survive all that (but that was before they knew about ADD, so I guess that's why :lol

Forgetting to take off a pair of sunglasses when you're out in the sun is not a symptom of ADD (you're in the sun...why would you think to take them off?). I know people without ADD who forget to put on their helmet (unlike me....I just don't wear one :lol. If you forget to put on the saddle or are out riding and discover you forgot to put on the cinch :rofl: then I might think there could be something to worry about. Otherwise I wouldn't worry about it. If my Dr told me I couldn't ride because I had ADD I'd tell him he can't drive because he no longer has the reflexes of an 18 year old.
I'll quit riding when I'm unable to get in the saddle even if I require assistant to mount I don't care what my Dr might say (and he knows it :lol


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Frisgirl, if your flubs are signs of ADD then we all have it. You're not doing anything the rest of us haven't done. I knew of a gal who was so involved with getting the horse and all the gear to a horse show, she arrived without her purse and not a nickel to pay her entries.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Saddlebag, I'm hesitant to get into the show ring for that reason. Between getting the horse there, all the equipment and details, I'm sure I will forget something if not many things!


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

ADD isn't a disability, I have major ADD and the thought that I couldn't ride because of it has *never* crossed my mind :-| 

It's very easy to get an ADD diagnosis and start using it as an excuse not to be able to do things, I've known people who use it as a crutch like that and it bothers me. Knowing you have ADD means you have a huge range of treatment options (medication and otherwise) available that can make it possible for you to do things your attention span would previously not let you do.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

my daughter has ADD and has never had a problem with paying attention in lessons. She does need help remembering her helmet when we leave. 

my older son has ADD and hyper activity and rode for a few years. 

I think keeping lessons short and private helped them both. 

of course i think they got it from me, and i've been riding my whole life. i think once things became almost like a habit it was easier. on the plus side, you always learn something new with horses, so its a win for ADD .. you'll never get bored!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We all forget stuff when we go to a show. Make a list of what you need from head to toe. btw, invest in a pair of coveralls so keep your outfit clean. Then make a list of everything the horse needs. Do it weeks before the show as you will wind up adding a thing or three to the lists. Make a list of the classes and which order they are in, in a big envelope and make note of the cost of the entry fees. Two days before the show, put together everything the horse needs, from saddle to hoof pick. Take a spare bridle if you have one or can borrow, in case and a spare halter and lead. That's the only way I could get thro a show with nothing forgotten.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> Saddlebag, I'm hesitant to get into the show ring for that reason. Between getting the horse there, all the equipment and details, I'm sure I will forget something if not many things!


People forgetting things is nothing new, unusual or unique to those with ADD.
Flew to Japan and forgot my technical manual (of course I could have it mailed to me with a 3 day wait)
Once I rode out to go camping. Went about 25 miles and stopped for the night only to find out that I'd forgotten my meals. I had a boiled egg and about 6 pecans left from the lunch I'd brought to eat while riding. Spent a hungry night, ended my camping trip the next day and had nothing to eat the next day until I reached home late that afternoon.
Forgetting this is very common and most people do it at some time. An the plus side you don't tend to forget the same things twice :lol:


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Rubbish. You could trip and break your neck going down stairs while you're not paying attention, did he tell you to only use the ramps and elevators from here out too? Riding is good exercise for both the mind and body, and just like everyone else on a horse, there will be things you find difficult that come easily to others while you take naturally to something they struggle with because of the differences in how your minds and bodies work. If riding is something that is valuable to you, keep doing it.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

My Daughter has ADHD and rides and DOES GREAT . being around horses she focuses more actually. ADD people have a great mind they just need to find a focus and use it


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I myself have ADD, and so does my friend. We lose attention and get bored super fast, but the upside of ADD is you hyper focus on your interests. When I'm doing stuff with horses, I pay attention only to my horse and I, nothing else. The other day my friend and I were watching a lesson... I thought she'd be saying she was bored 5mins in to it... But 1hr later she was still there watching intently. So no, if you have a point of interest, don't give it up, just find a way that's easier for you to learn. For me it's easiest to have a one on one lesson with nobody else in the arena riding, helps me to keep focused.

I also do silly little things too, but it doesn't stop me. Left my $200 sunglasses in the tack room for a month. Gone to put milk back in the fridge while carrying my phone and keys, walked back to the kitchen an hour later to find the milk on the counter and my phone & keys in the fridge. Gone to the barn in my everyday running shoes when I meant to put boots on. A few weeks ago I left my keys in the door lock (on the outside of the door) overnight.
I also tend to misplace my keys, phone, sunglasses, bracelet, necklace, camera, USB, and just about anything and everything important every single day.
None of this stops me from doing what I love... Or pretty much anything I want to do though haha


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Use that hyper-focus that often comes with ADD to your advantage. Piffle on what the doctor says.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a mild form of ADD (also take things for it during the school year) and I have always used it as a strong point rather than a weak point. It is what you make of it. 

To be honest if doctors had their way we would ALL be in wheelchairs. You always can't let one opinion from someone determine your life, and what you do with it. If you can ride and you can stay stable while your doing it, then great! If you do find that it can be a little challenging then you can find something to help you, absolutely no shame in that.

As what others have said, many doctors don't know what riding is (as with most of the world). They don't realize the dangers already involved with it either way.


----------

